# Hoyt Kobalt



## joritter (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi There, I just got a new Hoyt Kobalt in white. Wow it is small.
Anyone else shoot one? First bow, only shot it one day so far. site, stablizer rest release are on order. Friend set up the bow for now. Love purple and hope to dress it up with some color. I would love some input.
Thanks,
Joann


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

The kobalt is on my wish list for my 3d/hunting bow :wink:
I shoot the Trykon Sport right now which is very similar, but the Kobalt is faster and has better limbs.

Swing by our online store if you need some arrow wraps, some metallic purple wraps would look pretty slick :wink:

http://www.battledrumwraps.com


----------



## Babyred (Mar 17, 2008)

*Got one*

I shoot with a Hoyt Kobalt. I love it. I didn't have mine but a month and I had already shot a Robin Hood. I have shot bows before but I have never had one like the Kobalt that was set up just right for me and that I could shoot as good. I would recommend the Kobalt for kids and women of all kinds.


----------



## joritter (Aug 11, 2007)

That is so cool. I am happy just to shoot the target, any place on the sopt for now. lol. I can't wait for the weather to get nice (Upstate NY is still real cold) and I will practice in the back yard every day. maybe then I will feel more comfortable. thanks for the pics. Is yours camo or color? what site, stablizer etc. do you have your bow set up with? 
See Ya,
Jo


----------



## Babyred (Mar 17, 2008)

My bow is Camo. I have the Vibra Check stabilizer. The sight is a Extreme RT900. My sight is a QAD Rip cord. I am looking for a different sight. I am really looking at a few from Impact Archery. The weather down here has been pretty warm for the most part recently. We had the tornadoes that came through Saturday and did quite a bit of damage in Atlanta. We are about 30 minutes north from downtown Atlanta. I shoot every weekend and at least one day during the week.


----------



## joritter (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello,
I am waiting 'till pay day and I am getting a copper John ANTS site. That is what many say is the one to get. Cooper John is located about 10 minutes away from me in Upstate NY so I will keep it local.
I would love the warm weather, but the winds would make me a little nervous. I get to shoot only on sat. at the shop until the nice weather is here.
Do you hunt? My hubby and son do, but I will stick with target.
Take care,
Have a great night,
Joann


----------



## Babyred (Mar 17, 2008)

*Hey*

I haven't hunted in a while but planning on it this coming hunting season. There is four of us: Hubby, two sons 15 and 13 and me. We all have bows. The youngest one doesn't want to hunt. He is wanting to get into the target competing. It was pretty warm here today but the wind was up. Hope you have a good night.

Christie


----------



## hppy4u2 (Jan 24, 2007)

joritter,
Just out of curiousity could you post a picture of your cobalt? I am currently looking at a Katera and I am really leaning towards the white powdercoat but haven't seen anybody with a white compound...specifically a Hoyt. I would love to see how the dark limbs, silver limb pockets and the white riser would look like. 

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## joritter (Aug 11, 2007)

*white Hoyt Kobalt*

Hi Dan,
Sure, I will get some pics together. I am out all day today, I will try for Thursday.
Have a great day,
Joann:wave3:


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

hppy4u2 said:


> joritter,
> Just out of curiousity could you post a picture of your cobalt? I am currently looking at a Katera and I am really leaning towards the white powdercoat but haven't seen anybody with a white compound...specifically a Hoyt. I would love to see how the dark limbs, silver limb pockets and the white riser would look like.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.
> ...


Here's a white Ultra Elite I made limb graphics for... not the greatest picture though. I really like the way white Hoyts look :thumb:


----------



## hppy4u2 (Jan 24, 2007)

z28melissa said:


> Here's a white Ultra Elite I made limb graphics for... not the greatest picture though. I really like the way white Hoyts look :thumb:


Hello z28melissa,
Beautiful job! I didn't even think about adding graphics on the limbs but after seeing yours...VERY NICE! Looks like I will be ordering a white Katera in the next couple of weeks.

Sincerely grateful,
Dan


----------



## Kamongear (Jun 2, 2007)

I know Kobalt can be perfect for ladies but is there any reason a man should not buy and shoot this bow? I have been considering a Katera but I do like short and light weight bows. For some reason I am much more accurate with lighter bows. 

My draw length is 28" and at 60# this bow would be perfect. But, the only downside is you cannot get it at 70#+ for grizzly bear hunting


----------



## Babyred (Mar 17, 2008)

The Kobalt is great for guys too. Some guys like it because it is light weight and short especially for tree stand hunting. The guy that sets my bows up says even with 60 lb limbs, it can be set up to pull a little more than that. I have heard the Kateras are good bows too. I guess it depends on the individual and what they like and want in a bow. I love my Kobalt.


----------



## MsHillbilly94 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Wow is all I have to say!*

I have to say that I wasn't too sure about the color, After seeing your picture .. it is a nice color.


----------



## Kamongear (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, I'd like to shoot a Kobalt to see how it feels, I just can't find any dealer who carries them. I am a big fan of short and lighter bows. Katera is an amazing bow. I have shot one... 6" brace height but it make a novice feels like like a pro. It's so smooth and super fast. yes, that white color Hoyt is a sweet looking bow. happy shooting ladies!


----------



## kobalt-hunter (Mar 30, 2008)

*Can't wait for my new Kobalt!*

Hey all, 

I am really glad to find this message board! I have been researching bows for months and was debating between a few. My husband talked me into bow hunting last year and I am hooked. I didn't get anything last year but I really enjoyed going out and loved shooting my bow every day to practice. 

Last year he bought me a used Golden Eagle Sparrowhalk youth bow. It was ok but now that I have the hunting bug I wanted to get a new bow. I decided on the Kobalt and am planning on ordering this week. I will be getting the camo version and putting on my whisker biscut, Toxtonic sight, and want to get the Alpine Archery Soft Lok Quiver...

I also am trying to talk my husband into joining a shooting club so we can get in some 3D practice before hunting season.

BabyRed - that is a great Robin Hood - hoping I can do the same! Good job.

Melissa - your bow is sweet looking - thanks for posting the pix.

I will let you know when I get the bow and maybe post some pics!


----------



## JEvinger (Mar 22, 2008)

kobalt-hunter said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am really glad to find this message board! I have been researching bows for months and was debating between a few. My husband talked me into bow hunting last year and I am hooked. I didn't get anything last year but I really enjoyed going out and loved shooting my bow every day to practice.


I feel like you're writing my story! The same bug hit me last year too. I just brought my new Kobalt home last week. I already love it. Hoyt was thinking about us ladies when they designed the Kobalt!


----------



## kobalt-hunter (Mar 30, 2008)

That is great! After finding this message board, I am convinced that I am making the right choice with the Kobalt - are you a whitetail hunter? I hunted whitetails last year - going to try Turkey's this spring - can't wait... I love being in the outdoors and it is great to spend time with my husband instead of being left behind.


----------



## JEvinger (Mar 22, 2008)

kobalt-hunter said:


> That is great! After finding this message board, I am convinced that I am making the right choice with the Kobalt - are you a whitetail hunter? I hunted whitetails last year - going to try Turkey's this spring - can't wait... I love being in the outdoors and it is great to spend time with my husband instead of being left behind.


I totally agree! I do hunt whitetails. Missed one last year and never got another shot. I love being outside and archery is the only hobby I enjoy that gets me outside. It's kinda hard to scrapbook from a treestand. :wink: I'm not quite sure if I'm up to turkeys yet. It's hard enough for me to sit still during deer season....


----------



## archerygirl4 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey ladies, I had a Hoyt Selena and had to sell it while on maternity leave really sucked because i loved it. Mu husband and i were looking at other Hoyt bows to purchase me now and he found the Hoyt Kobalt, I went to a local dealer and fell in love with it. I am hoping to purchase one soon. I really like the bright yellow but actually havent seen it on the bow just in a pic, So if anyone knows of someone that has it please post a pic so i can check it out, Thanks


----------



## twb7878 (Mar 12, 2008)

*hoyt shooter*

I also shoot a kobalt. mine is camo, and I just put in an order for a pink one. I started to go with the yellow, because I hadn't seen any out on the range, but decided to go with the pink anyway. Thought the yellow would look good done up with black accessories, as a friend of mine at the pro shop said, like a yellow jacket. Thought that would be pretty cool. Glad to know that there are so many women out there getting into the sport. Where we shoot, there just aren't too many right now.


----------



## BOWHUNTER2727 (Sep 27, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a Kobalt for my fiance, she shoots a sierra tec right now. How much are these Kobalts running?


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

I've seen the Kobalt and they are sweet. Would make a great blind or tree stand bow...

thenson


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2: for the new bow . . I like purple too!! It will look really nice against the white. I do all my arrow fletching in pink and purple


----------



## twb7878 (Mar 12, 2008)

someone has asked how much they are running for and the price at our local pro shop is $399. and I think you can add about $100 for any color other than camo. The down side is if you order a different color you will have to wait a little bit for your bow. when I first started shooting I just wanted to go ahead and get my bow right then...


----------

